# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2011



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2011 startet am Freitagabend. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 2. November 2011 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 12/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 12/2011 haben euch gefallen?
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist sie schon bei jemandem angekommen?


----------



## Taitan (29. Oktober 2011)

normalerweise müsste sie heute ankommen.


----------



## Zsinj (29. Oktober 2011)

ich warte auch noch... 

Letzten Monat über pünktlich, dieses mal irgendwie verspätet. 
Aber die Themen sehen schon sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Twin1975 (29. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem der online CPU Test für BF 3 ja doch nicht wie versprochen kam, brannte ich auch förmlich auf das aktuelle Heft, das eigentlich heute hätte kommen solle. Um so größer war die Entäuschung das heute der Briefkasten leer blieb. ich hoffe doch nicht das es aus reiner "Berechnung" von Seiten PCGH geschah um für Montag bzw. Mittwoch noch mehr Leser zu locken...

Gruß


----------



## resu223 (29. Oktober 2011)

Als Abonnent erwarte ich natürlich das die Ausgabe immer Samstag vorm Erscheinungstermin bekomme.
Nur das es in letzter Zeit häufiger auftritt, so wie heute, das sie wieder nicht im Briefkasten war.
Das ist ärgerlich weil es kein Einzelfall mehr ist und ich mir auch überlegen muß für was ich noch ein Abo brauche.
Vielleicht könnte einer der Redakteure hier mal Forschungsarbeit betreiben, da dies wohl in der Breite auch kein Einzelfall ist.

Mfg resu223


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2011)

Twin1975 schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch nicht das es aus reiner "Berechnung" von Seiten PCGH geschah um für Montag bzw. Mittwoch noch mehr Leser zu locken...


 
Im Gegenteil: Ginge es nach uns (Redakteuren), würdet ihr das Heft schon einen Tag nach unserer Fertigstellung lesen. Niemand hat etwas davon, wenn die Infos eine Woche "reifen", d.h. veralten. Nur ist eine Auslieferung eines gedruckten Hefts nach 1-2 Tagen produktionstechnisch und logistisch nicht möglich. Genaueres kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil sich das unserer Zuständigkeit entzieht, aber ich hake mal nach. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch aber auch egal, ob Samstag oder Montag, der normale Käufer kann erst am Mittwoch zuschlagen, auch wenns schon längst fertig ist.
So gesehen kann der Abonnement doch glücklich sein, dass er das eher lesen kann als der gemeine Käufer.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2011)

Das eh. Und es kommt versandkostenfrei nach Hause. Plus Prämie. Es spricht für regelmäßige Leser eigentlich nichts dagegen – wenn man mit monatlichen "Ritual", das Teil irgendwo zu kaufen, absieht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Zsinj (30. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch aber auch egal, ob Samstag oder Montag,...


Nur das dazwischen der Sonntag liegt  
Zudem ist es ein verlängertes Wochenende und da ist die Post Montags oft nicht so fit.


----------



## Twin1975 (31. Oktober 2011)

Toll, wieder kein Heft!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2011)

Nicht Freitag, nicht Samstag und heute ist die Post auch schon durch


----------



## BikeRider (31. Oktober 2011)

*Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Nur noch zweimal aufstehen


----------



## derP4computer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Die Ausgabe lese ich im Hauptbahnhof, wieder ein paar ....... gespart.


----------



## Z28LET (31. Oktober 2011)

Schade, bei mir lag auch noch kein Heft im Briefkasten.
Gibts Probleme mit dem Versandt, oder in der Druckerei?


----------



## jsdodger (31. Oktober 2011)

WTF! Noch immer kein Heft! Das versaut mir das ganze, verlängerte WE   

Menno.....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

komisch war weder Sa noch heute im Briefkasten


----------



## Zsinj (31. Oktober 2011)

dito, 
genau das was ich am Samstag befürchtete.


----------



## Flashpoint (31. Oktober 2011)

Meine war immer pünklich, nur dieses mal nicht. hab die immernoch nicht bekommen


----------



## sfc (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir auch nicht, dabei wollte ich sie morgen auf der langen Zugfahrt lesen


----------



## NCC-1701-A (31. Oktober 2011)

ich warte auch noch  naja morgen hab ich n Arzttermin, dann ist sie hoffentlich da


----------



## TempestX1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Puh... hab mir schon sorgen gemacht. Aber jetzt wo ich sehe das ich nicht der einzige bin, bin ich wieder beruhigt.
Dann eben Mittwoch.


----------



## helleye (1. November 2011)

Mein Heft ist auch noch nicht da. War aber bisher eigentlich immer pünktlich Samstags im Briefkasten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

Meine ist heute angekommen 
Erstes Feedback:
- Das Papier ist eindeutig nicht weiß. Einen leichten Grauschleier, gelegentlich mit Drift ins gelbliche, ist man ja gewöhnt und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die für ein 1-2mal lesen Medien was handgeschöpftes verlangen. Aber diesmal ist die Tönung doch ein Stück deutlicher und geht zudem ins grünliche - in Kombination mit der echt weißen Coverinnenseite unübersehbar. (Foto kann ich leider keins liefern, weil mein Handy noch schlimmer ist, aber da bei mir alle Seiten betroffen sind, würde ich erwarten, dass sich auch andere Exemplare finden, bei denen die Sache sichtbar ist - zumindest an Tageslicht)
- AMD-Folien und DIE Shot im Bulldozerspecial sind imho etwas groß gedruckt für ihre Auflösung
- Danke für den Test von Nightjar und Goldensilent (@Raff: Nein, ich bin auch nicht dafür, ständig Gehäuse und Netzteile zu testen, die ich im Schnitt alle 6 Jahre -NT- bzw. nie -Gehäuse- wechsle. Aber als NoNoise-Enthusiast muss man verdammt viele Netzteiltests abwarten, ehe man mal einen Vergleich der Topkandidaten hat)
- Im Revodrive-Artikel hätte ich mir ein paar Sätze oder Tests zum Betrieb mit mehrere oder alternativen Betriebssystemen gewünscht. Bei anderen, reinen Software-Caching-Lösungen hört man da z.T. von zerschossenen Partitionen, weil Treiber nur eingeschränkt verfügbar sind und bei Schreiboperationen ohne Treiber die Konsistenz zwischen SSD- und HDD-Inhalt verloren geht.
- Die Bezeichnung "klassische Northbridge" im AM3-Board-Artikel wird sich spätestens beim nächsten Retroartikel rechen, wenn ihr "klassische Northbridge" (klassische Northbridge, die CPU-, Speicher- und Erweiterungsbusse verknüpft), "klassische Northbridge" (? - normale Northbridge mit Speichercontroller, CPU, Grafikanbindung und einer Southbridgeanbindung) und "klassische Northbridge" (HT<->PCIe- bzw. QPI<->PCIe-Bridge bei X58 und ATI-AMD-Chipsätzen) unterscheiden müsst  (von ner Nvidia@AMD "Northbridge" ganz zu schweigen) Ich persönlich würde mir hier mehr Mut zum sachlich richtigen wünschen (bei Gibyte klappts ja auch). Spätestens seit der PCH-Einführung fallen regelmäßig Leute negativ aus, die auf jedem Board mit Kühlkörper überm PEG eine "Northbridge" wähnen. Von den immer noch vorhandenen Fällen, die die Speicherunterstützung am Board festmachen, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2011)

Also bei mir ist immer noch nichts da .


----------



## bane2 (1. November 2011)

Bei mir ist sie heute auch noch nicht gekommen. Und ich wohne in Niedersachsen. Wir hatten also weder gestern noch heute Feiertag. Niedersachsen ist eh kacke


----------



## mAlkAv (1. November 2011)

Meins ist heute angekommen und hier war gestern Feiertag. Die Papierfarbe ist bei meinem Exemplar wie immer.
Für inhaltliches Feedback muss ich dann aber doch erstmal mehr Artikel lesen.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. November 2011)

Na, da bin ich ja noch zuversichtlich, dass mein Exemplar heute noch kommt! Aber irgendwas muss doch schief gegangen sein, dass so viele ihre Ausgabe nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben, oder?


----------



## reflex. (2. November 2011)

Ich habe meine sonst auch immer am Samstag bekommen, aber leider warte ich immernoch auf die aktuelle Ausgabe. Ich hoffe dass diese heute in meinem Briefkasten liegt. :/


----------



## Aladin (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> komisch war weder Sa noch heute im Briefkasten


 
habs sie bis heute nicht, gestern war aber auch Feiertag in BaWü, ich hoffe ich bekomm sie morgen ...

gruss Ala


----------



## BlueLaser (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

gestern war hier Feiertag, Postbote war eben da und hat sie vorbei gebracht


----------



## Norisk699 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Stimmt, ich habe Sie hisher auch nicht erhalten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie der Postbote heute Nachmittag / Abend bringt.

Hatte die Post wohl auch ein langes Wochenende...


----------



## B3RG1 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Geht mir auch so, aber bei dem Feiertag is das zu verzeihen, wenn sie dann auch heute kommt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

ist heute da gewesen allerdings war die Platiktüte an der Seite mind 50% offen 

drin war in der Premium Ausgabe

ein Schraubenzieher das Heft sowie DVD 


fehlt da was ?

PS welcher Feiertag in Berlin war jedenfalls keiner


----------



## RedBrain (2. November 2011)

Das Video "AMD FX Bulldozer im Test" ab 33:38 einen Rülpser. 

EDIT: Das ist kein Scherz! Glaub mir!


----------



## Mr.Maison (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ist heute da gewesen allerdings war die Platiktüte an der Seite mind 50% offen
> 
> drin war in der Premium Ausgabe
> 
> ...


 
-Nein- Siehe Bild Nr. 7


----------



## __n00B (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Ist mir eigentlich total egal, weil ich auch immer Schraubenzieher sage, aber wenn wir ganz konsequent wären, dann heißt das ja Schraubendreher.


----------



## usopia (2. November 2011)

Meine Ausgabe ist heute (Mittwoch) immer noch nicht da! Naja, ich warte noch bis morgen aber wo muß man nochmal hinschreiben, wenn man sein Heft nicht erhalten hat? Finde den Link gerade nicht...


----------



## Thunderstom (2. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Meine Ausgabe ist heute (Mittwoch) immer noch nicht da! Naja, ich warte noch bis morgen aber wo muß man nochmal hinschreiben, wenn man sein Heft nicht erhalten hat? Finde den Link gerade nicht...


 
Bei mir das gleiche Bild, gerade nochmal den Postboten gefragt heute keine Zeitung da...  Gibts da evtl ne Entschädigung 
So Rabatt auf die Premium wäre ja was tolles
 weil ich kann sie ja jetzt noch nicht mal a Mittwoch lesen   Aber dafür können ja hier die Redakteure auch nichts 

nur @pcgh oder @computec

Was kann ich da jetzt tun um ihnen mitzuteilen das ich die Zeitung nicht erhalten habe?


----------



## Cade (2. November 2011)

Hab mich so auf den Schraubenzieher gefreut und mal die Premium Ausgabe gekauft und was seh ich - die Kugel im Schraubenzieher oben drin ist total verrostet! 

Kann man da irgendwo Ersatz bekommen?


----------



## Stukow (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Mein Heft war Heute auch noch nicht da mal hoffen das es Morgen kommt


----------



## emzet (2. November 2011)

Meine Ausgabe ist auch noch nicht da. Vielleicht war der Postbote heiß auf den BF3 Artikel. Könnts ihm ned verdenken...


----------



## Stukow (2. November 2011)

Habe meine Ausgabe auch noch nicht hoffe da kommt was Morgen


----------



## BikeRider (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Mein Heft lag beim Kiosk bereit


----------



## Daniel_M (2. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die Bezeichnung "klassische Northbridge" im AM3-Board-Artikel wird sich spätestens beim nächsten Retroartikel rechen, wenn ihr "klassische Northbridge" (klassische Northbridge, die CPU-, Speicher- und Erweiterungsbusse verknüpft), "klassische Northbridge" (? - normale Northbridge mit Speichercontroller, CPU, Grafikanbindung und einer Southbridgeanbindung) und "klassische Northbridge" (HT<->PCIe- bzw. QPI<->PCIe-Bridge bei X58 und ATI-AMD-Chipsätzen) unterscheiden müsst  (von ner Nvidia@AMD "Northbridge" ganz zu schweigen) Ich persönlich würde mir hier mehr Mut zum sachlich richtigen wünschen (bei Gibyte klappts ja auch). Spätestens seit der PCH-Einführung fallen regelmäßig Leute negativ aus, die auf jedem Board mit Kühlkörper überm PEG eine "Northbridge" wähnen. Von den immer noch vorhandenen Fällen, die die Speicherunterstützung am Board festmachen, ganz zu schweigen.


 

Natürlich haben 970, 990X und 990FX nicht mehr viele von den klassichen Northbridge-Aufgaben. Allerdings lässt sich mit dieser Formulierung sprachlich gut eine Abgrenzung zur Southbridge schaffen, die es ja bei Sockel FM1, 1155 & Co. nicht mehr gibt, beim Sockel AM3(+) hingegen schon. 970, 990X oder 990FX einfach PCH zu nennen, wäre auch nicht ganz fair - schließlich ist das eine Intel-Bezeichnung.  AMD selbst spricht bei ihren Block-Diagrammen in Präsentationen von "Northbridge" und "Southbridge".

Außerdem wollen wir es uns bei künftigen Retro-Artikeln ja auch nicht zu einfach machen.


----------



## Roman441 (2. November 2011)

Na da habe ich noch hoffnung wenn ihr alle auch noch keine Ausgabe im Briefkasten hattet


----------



## froschline (2. November 2011)

Hallo PCGH mal wieder eine sehr gute Ausgabe besonders der Schraubendreher 
Aber eine frage habe ich doch

Warum sind in der neuen Ausgabe 12/2011 beim Aufrüsten =32 Seiten Special 
bei kühler - Empfehlungen keine Kompakte Wasserkühlungen "H100 oder die H20 920" mit dabei. ​


----------



## pringles (2. November 2011)

Mein Heft heute echt verdient  wer auch immer erfunden hat das ich heute 11 Schulstunden habe, er gehöre erschlagen (egoshooter machen aggressiv ) aber nachdem ich in der Mittagspause schon mal per iPod die Website gecheckt hab und dort einen Virenscanner Test fand hab ich mich gefreut . Um so mehr hat es mich dann enttäuscht, das im Onlineartikel 25 und in der Print nur 10 Programme getestet wurden, insbesondere mehr Freewareschutzprogramme (wie im Onlineartikel) hätte ich aufgrund der mehr Informationen sehr gerne in der Print gehabt. 
Auf die Frage des Herrn Vötter (Das für ihn verwunderliche Interesse an Netzteilen und Gehäusen) zu beantworten, kann ich nur sagen das ich Gehäuse liebe, von meiner Seite her sollten in solche Tests noch ein par bunte Bilder mehr, im Gegenzug sind Netzteile für mich nicht mehr (oder weniger interessant) als anderes.


----------



## Flashpoint (2. November 2011)

meine ist zum glück heute angekommen.


----------



## Xtreme RS (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Verflucht ich wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen hab.


----------



## namoet (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

ich fand den test mit der kernskalierung von nvidia und radeon sehr interessant. vermisst habe ihc allerdings den cpu-benchmark von bf3. es ist nur ne kleine übersicht der kernskalierung vorhanden. hab da mehr erwartet, vor allem nachdem es vollmundig angekündigt wurde. schade...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. November 2011)

Was ich bisher gesehen habe war sehr gut (beim schnell rüberblättern).
Die Vollversion machte beim Anspielen Laune - aber im SP Modus ist ab Level 4 schon ziemlich schwer. Gamepad Support ist  .

Leider fehlt der Notebook Teil. Hoffentlich gibt es was in der nächsten Ausgabe davon. Vll ne Liste mit allen Notebooks mit A8 Prozessor oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## mAlkAv (3. November 2011)

Ich glaube im Revodrive Hybrid Artikel haben sich ein paar Zahlenfehler eingeschlichen. Eingangs wird erwähnt, dass mit der Schnittstelle 5 GBit/s (500 MB/s) Daten übertragen werden können, während das Gerät später eine Lese- bzw. Schreibrate von 923/685 GB/s (hier sind sicherlich MB/s gemeint) erreicht. Kommt PCIe 2.0 mit 4 Lanes nicht theoretisch auf 20 GBit, also 2000 MB/s?


----------



## Yakuza (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

mein Heft war gestern immer noch nicht da!?!?!? Was bekomme ich als Entschädigung fürs Warten? 







ich werds verkraften


----------



## NineEleven (3. November 2011)

Hm, hab hier in diversen Läden gestern noch keine PCGH gefunden und beim Rewe nebenan ist auch heute noch nix da.....

Macht doch nochmal vernünftige Abo-Prämien, dann krieg ich nen Abo und hab das Problem nicht mehr...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

Gestern Abend im Bahnhofskiosk hab ich Hefte gesehen - auch in der üblichen Menge.
Unsere Redaktionsexemplare sind allerdings auch noch nicht da.

@mAlkAv
Ja, du hast recht. Schon das zweite Mal in Folge, damn!


----------



## Aladin (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

hmm haben nun schon Donnerstag, und die Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da, bin extra auf der Post gewesen
was nun ?


----------



## Stukow (3. November 2011)

Mein Heft kam Heute besser zu spät als nie!


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2011)

Meins ist auch mittlerweile eingetroffen! 
Beim kurzen Durchblättern ist mir auf Seite 26 aufgefallen, dass im Kasten "Komplett-PCs: Hier wird oft gespart" auch etwas am Text gespart wurde! Waren das nur Platzhalter oder entgeht mir hier wichtige Information?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*

Können die Leute, die HEUTE noch kein Heft haben, mir eine Private Nachricht mit der Postleitzahl schicken?


----------



## Balder (3. November 2011)

Ich fand den Test der Internet Securitys doch ziemlich traurig.
Viel zu wenig wurde auf die einzelne Software eingegangen. Man hätte auch einige Sachen vielleicht erklären können z.B. wieso bei manchen Securitys sich die Boot Zeit so stark verschlechtert und ob man dies nicht deaktivieren kann bzw. ob es überhaupt nötig ist vor jedem PC start den Boot Sector scannen zu lassen.Auch Sachen Länge und Dauer eines Systemscannes bzw. verschieben von einer großen Menge von Dateien wurde nicht mit aufgezeigt.
Sicherlich wurde auf Verlängerung der Ladezeit bei einem Spiel drauf hingewiesen , aber hätte mir doch mehr Infos gewünscht bzw. ein etwas ausführlicherer Test zu dem ganzen Spektrum Viren/Malware .
Vielleicht auch gerade da es ja in den letzen Wochen mal wieder wegen dem Bundestrojaner sicherlich ein interessantes Thema gewesen wäre, was man etwas mehr hätte behandeln können.
Ich hoffe auf einen besseren Artikel wenn ihr mal wieder die puren Antiviren Programme testet


----------



## Liza (3. November 2011)

Ich bin bisschen enttäuscht, habe mir spaßeshalber die Ausgabe mit dem Schraubenzieher gekauft und bei mir ist die Kugel hinten total verrostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Natürlich haben 970, 990X und 990FX nicht mehr viele von den klassichen Northbridge-Aufgaben. Allerdings lässt sich mit dieser Formulierung sprachlich gut eine Abgrenzung zur Southbridge schaffen, die es ja bei Sockel FM1, 1155 & Co. nicht mehr gibt, beim Sockel AM3(+) hingegen schon. 970, 990X oder 990FX einfach PCH zu nennen, wäre auch nicht ganz fair - schließlich ist das eine Intel-Bezeichnung.  AMD selbst spricht bei ihren Block-Diagrammen in Präsentationen von "Northbridge" und "Southbridge".
> 
> Außerdem wollen wir es uns bei künftigen Retro-Artikeln ja auch nicht zu einfach machen.


 

Gegen Herstellerbezeichnungen kann man natürlich nichts machen, fachlich richtig wäre bei AMD imho "HT-PCIe-Bridge", da sie ja auch offiziell die Anbindung der Southbridge auf PCIe basieren. PCH (bzw. FCH) dagegen beschreibt Chips, die ihrerseits über PCIe-Derivate an die CPU angebunden werden und die selbst I/O-Funktionen (=Southbridge) und die für die Initialisierung der CPU nötigen Elemente beinhaltet - das wäre sicherlich vollkommen falsch.

Aber warten wir einfach noch zwei Jahre ab und dann ist es ein Problem, dass nur noch Retro-Artikel betrifft


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. November 2011)

Der Artikel "Safer Gaming" auf Seite 126 ist sehr Interessant aber leider nicht ganz vollständig. Avira's Free Antivirus 12 ist dabei, warum Avast Free Antivirus nicht?


----------



## General Jens (3. November 2011)

Wo kann man solch eine WAHNSINNS Grafikkarte kaufen und was kostet sie? 

Seite 1, diese ROG MATRIX Grafikkarte ist ja der Hammer, denn sie hat sage und schreibe *!!!4.008GHz!!!* 

Sollte es solch eine Grafikkarte geben, dann hätte ich gern so eine. Aber nur wenn man dann statt 816MHz auch 816GHz hätte, sonst würde der Grafikchip den Speicher bestimmt ausbremsen.


----------



## B3RG1 (3. November 2011)

General Jens schrieb:


> Wo kann man solch eine WAHNSINNS Grafikkarte kaufen und was kostet sie?
> 
> Seite 1, diese ROG MATRIX Grafikkarte ist ja der Hammer, denn sie hat sage und schreibe *!!!4.008GHz!!!*
> 
> Sollte es solch eine Grafikkarte geben, dann hätte ich gern so eine. Aber nur wenn man dann statt 816MHz auch 816GHz hätte, sonst würde der Grafikchip den Speicher bestimmt ausbremsen.



Das schreibst du am besten Asus, ist ja deren Anzeige, vllt ham sie ja nen Exemplar für dich im Keller


----------



## Zsinj (3. November 2011)

So, meine ist heut auch endlich mal eingetrudelt. 
Wird morgen gleich mal gelesen, das was ich bisher gesehen hab, sah schon mal gut aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*



namoet schrieb:


> ich fand den test mit der kernskalierung von nvidia und radeon sehr interessant. vermisst habe ihc allerdings den cpu-benchmark von bf3. es ist nur ne kleine übersicht der kernskalierung vorhanden. hab da mehr erwartet, vor allem nachdem es vollmundig angekündigt wurde. schade.


Von welcher vollmundigen Ankündigen sprichst du? Ich sehe alleine auf Seite 38 immerhin 24 Werte, die aufwendig ermittelt werden mussten und auf der Seite zuvor noch mal 10 plus 8. Das kostet eine Menge Zeit und ich, der erst den finalen dreiseitigen Artikel zu Gesicht bekommen hat, finde ihn ausführlich genug.


----------



## OdlG (4. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin recht zufrieden mit der Ausgabe. Viele schöne Artikel, z.B. "Spar-Hardware", "Passive GraKas" oder auch zum Thema Netzteile und RAM. Etwas enttäuscht war ich vom "Safer Gaming". Hatte mich nach der Vorschau in der 11/2011 schon gefreut, da ich intensiver Steam-Nutzer bin. Aber der Artikel hat meine Erwartungen leider gänzlich verfehlt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist auch der sehr informativ. Alles in allem mal wieder eine richtig schöne Ausgabe bis auf diese eine persönliche Enttäuschung.

Grüße


----------



## usopia (4. November 2011)

Mein Premium-Exemplar der 12/2011 ist heute (Donnerstag) auch eingetrudelt. Zwar später als sonst aber kein Drama...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2011)

*AW: Vorschau: PCGH 12/2011 mit Battlefield-Special, Mega-Bulldozer-Test, Top-Vollversion und Premium-Ausgabe*



namoet schrieb:


> ich fand den test mit der kernskalierung von nvidia und radeon sehr interessant. vermisst habe ihc allerdings den cpu-benchmark von bf3. es ist nur ne kleine übersicht der kernskalierung vorhanden. hab da mehr erwartet, vor allem nachdem es vollmundig angekündigt wurde. schade...


 
Einen "richtigen" CPU-Test haben wir nirgends angekündigt. Und, auch wenn das eigentlich keine valide Ausrede ist: Noch mehr ging einfach nicht. Das Spiel kam nur einen Tag vor Redaktionsschluss, mehr als eine Nachtschicht mehrerer Redakteure, die wirklich bis zur letzten Sekunde am 9-Seiten-Special feilten, war nicht menschenmöglich. Dafür ist das schon eine fette Packung, oder? 

Und: Die Kernwerte nebst Farbmatrix und Fließtext geben eine Menge Info. Zwei Kerne genügen eben nur für den SP eingeschränkt, im MP braucht's mehr für gute Bildraten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das eh. Und es kommt versandkostenfrei nach Hause. Plus Prämie. Es spricht für regelmäßige Leser eigentlich nichts dagegen – wenn man mit monatlichen "Ritual", das Teil irgendwo zu kaufen, absieht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich suche immer nach der DVDless Version, das würde mir fehlen, wenn ich es abonniere.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Ich bin bisschen enttäuscht, habe mir spaßeshalber die Ausgabe mit dem Schraubenzieher gekauft und bei mir ist die Kugel hinten total verrostet.


 bei mir ist die halb verrostet


----------



## homer3345 (5. November 2011)

Bei mir ist der PCGH Aufdruck nach 10 Minuten benutzung abgegangen! 
Das nächste mal dem Hersteller sagen, dass er keine wasserlöslichen Farben benutzen soll!


----------



## ThePlayer (6. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Meins ist auch mittlerweile eingetroffen!
> Beim kurzen Durchblättern ist mir auf Seite 26 aufgefallen, dass im Kasten "Komplett-PCs: Hier wird oft gespart" auch etwas am Text gespart wurde! Waren das nur Platzhalter oder entgeht mir hier wichtige Information?



Wahrscheinlich hatte der Schreiber die Tastatur ohne Beschriftung erwischt und wollte bloß noch nach Hause.


----------



## usopia (6. November 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> bei mir ist die halb verrostet


 
...jo, ist bei meinem Schraubendreher auch verrostet aber hey Leute, das ist mir mal sowas von egal! Und daß der Aufdruck nicht lange hält war auch klar. Ich mein, das ist ein Werkzeug und kein Schönheitsobjekt.


----------



## Shi (6. November 2011)

Klasse Ausgabe, die Beste dieses Jahr!

Jedoch steht im passive Grakas Test bei der Gigabyte Silent Cell afaik 5770 statt 57*5*0


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. November 2011)

Hab mir auch die Premium gegönnt, am Kiosk.
Allerdings, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, da ist es den Aufpreis für den Schraubendreher nicht wert gewesen...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Jedoch steht im passive Grakas Test bei der Gigabyte Silent Cell afaik 5770 statt 57*5*0



Ich habe zwar gerade weder ein Heft noch ein PDF zur Hand, aber: Wir testen wirklich die HD 5770, nicht die 5750. Zumindest hat die Carsten (sein Artikel) auch ins Bonusmaterial gepackt. Sollte ich mich nun irren, gilt Satz 1 vor dem Doppelpunkt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2011)

Raff hat Recht, Carsten auch: Hier im Heft ist's die HD 57*7*0 Silent Cell mit 700/1.800 MHz.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2011)

Der Takt spricht aber eher für eine HD 5750 ... nun bin ich verwirrt. 

Ist wohl doch diese:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3402#sp

... anstelle von dieser:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3584#sp

Carsten wird das gewiss aufklären. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. November 2011)

Es war die 5750.


----------



## Cuddleman (7. November 2011)

Cade schrieb:


> Hab mich so auf den Schraubenzieher gefreut und mal die Premium Ausgabe gekauft und was seh ich - die Kugel im Schraubenzieher oben drin ist total verrostet!
> 
> Kann man da irgendwo Ersatz bekommen?


 
Na, Schrott bekommen? Vorsicht vor Spar-Tool's!

Hättest du die Gutscheinvarianten genommen, wärst du glaube ich besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## der_yappi (7. November 2011)

Die Ausgabe ist im Großen und Ganzen auf dem soliden und guten PCGH-Niveau 

Bulldozer war ja *das* "Highlight" der letzten Wochen.
Und da die PCGH Initiatorin des Faltteams 70335 ist, hätte ich mir einen Falttest bei Folding At Home gewünscht.
Also PPD/Watt, wie viele PPD usw usf
Auch wären andere Distributed Computing Anwendungen gewesen (z.B. Boinc / SETI)


----------



## Cuddleman (7. November 2011)

Die Printausgabe war beim Zeitungshändler, genau am angekündigten Erscheinungstermin erhältlich!

Beim Netzteiltest erstaunte mich die Aussage, das sich das LC-Power bei 100% Auslastung abschaltet.

Ich emfinde daran nichts anstößiges und auch nicht als Negativwertung.
Die Schutzfunktion ist augenscheinlich Vorhanden und funktioniert. 
Frühes Ausschalten erhält die Lebensdauer der NT-Komponenten. 

Wer sein NT so plant, das bei Dauerbelastung nur 60% Auslastung anliegen, hat jedenfalls keine Sorgen und wird mit dem niedrigen Preis ein wenig Sparen, auch mit der Geräuschkulisse.
Würde der ursprüngliche Hersteller die NT-Lüftersteuerung verbessern, oder mindestestens einen leiseren Lüfter verwenden, würde es auch bei höherer Belastung, ruhiger zu werke gehen.


Sehr schön fand ich den Artikel mit den passiv gekühlten Grafikkarten. Das die Passivkühlung in gegenwärtig weitverbreiteten Gehäuseversionen nach ATX-Standart, immernoch problematisch ist, vorallem weil der Trend zu Silentsystemen immer mehr zunimmt, ist zum großen Teil der Einbauart geschuldet.


Deshalb emfand ich die Erwähnung zur Raven-Serie von Silverstone, als einen echte Wohltat.
RAVEN 

Die Fortress-Serie von Silverstone besitzt teils die gleichen Eigenschaften.
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- FT02

Verbesserungspotential besitzen diese Gehäusekonzepte aber noch reichlich. 

Warum der Trend nicht, zu dieser das ATX-Format beibehaltenden Einbauweise, hin geht, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Beim Netzteiltest erstaunte mich die Aussage, das sich das LC-Power bei 100% Auslastung abschaltet. Ich emfinde daran nichts anstößiges und auch nicht als Negativwertung. Die Schutzfunktion ist augenscheinlich Vorhanden und funktioniert. Frühes Ausschalten erhält die Lebensdauer der NT-Komponenten.


100 Prozent ist keine Überbelastung, mein Auto explodiert bei Vollgas auch nicht  Ganz auslassen erhöht übrigens die Lebensdauer der NT-Komponenten ebenfalls


----------



## Poempel (7. November 2011)

homer3345 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der PCGH Aufdruck nach 10 Minuten benutzung abgegangen!
> Das nächste mal dem Hersteller sagen, dass er keine wasserlöslichen Farben benutzen soll!


 
Als ich das gelesen habe hab ich ihn sofort zur Seite gelegt


----------



## Cuddleman (7. November 2011)

Welcher Normalanwender betreibt sein Netzteil ständig mit 100%?
Für OC-Versuche, empfehlen sich offensichtlich andere und dafür stand der Test ja nicht an.

Dafür regelt das Auto, ab erreichen der Höchstdrehzahl ab, so das diese nicht überschritten werden sollte.
Jedoch gibt es tatsächlich Autofahrer, die im 3. Gang mit einem 1,6 Liter VW-Golf-Motor die 200KM/h Marke erreichen wollen.
Nach einem Monat ging an den Kolben alles vorbei und das Auto konnte nicht mehr gestartet werden, ganz zu schweigen, vom sich mittlerweile eingestellten Ölverbrauch. 
Die Frechheit zu besitzen, sich beim Hersteller/Händler zu beschweren, das jetzt schon das Auto kaputt ist, setzt jedesmal der Aktion die Krone auf.

Das Auto stehen lassen, erhöht zusätzlich die Gesundheit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe hab ich ihn sofort zur Seite gelegt


 
Hiermit starten wir einen Community-Mod-Contest: Wer versiegelt den PCGH-Schriftzug am besten? Klarlack, Tesa, Beton ... der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cuddleman (7. November 2011)

Am besten, Eingravieren!!!

Für die Kugel, Edelstahl verwenden!


----------



## Cade (7. November 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Na, Schrott bekommen? Vorsicht vor Spar-Tool's!
> 
> Hättest du die Gutscheinvarianten genommen, wärst du glaube ich besser bedient gewesen.


 
Naja, ich hab jetzt kein Profiwerkzeug erwartet, aber so wie das ding von PCGH gelobt wurde, hab ich mir doch schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet als eine verrostete Kugel, ein viel zu kleiner Griff und eine bemalte Spitze


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2011)

Ich konnte noch nicht so viel lesen, aber die Ausgabe sieht vielversprechend aus. Wenn der BF3 Artikel wirklich am Tag des Redaktionschlusses entstanden ist Respekt dafür. 
Nur 2 Kleinigkeiten fehlen mir in dem Artikel. 
Bei der Kernskalierung hätte ich auch gerne 3 Kerne gesehen und an 2 Stellen schreibt ihr das BF3 auf Konsolen mit 1280x704 und minimalen Details mit 30 Fps läuft. Mich hätte mal interessiert was man an PC Hardware minimum braucht um BF3 mit diesen Einstellungen am PC flüssig zu zocken.


----------



## mad-onion (7. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 100 Prozent ist keine Überbelastung, mein Auto explodiert bei Vollgas auch nicht  Ganz auslassen erhöht übrigens die Lebensdauer der NT-Komponenten ebenfalls


 Wenn schon wieder so ein PC-Auto-Vergleich, dann wenigstens korrekt umsetzen.
Das Auto müßte bei Vollgas also ausgehen!  

Und das wäre tatsächlich eine sehr gefährliche Sache.
Letztendlich bedeutet es doch dass das LC Teil nicht die versprochene Leistung bringt.
Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt bei dem Hersteller nicht.
Wenn man sich das Teil mit (Bspw.) 500W in einen Rechner mit einer gleichwertigen Last (CPU+GPU unter Vollast) einbaut, 
könnte es vorkommen dass sich das System nicht mal mehr runterfährt sondern einfach ausgeht, was Datenverlust zur Folge haben kann. 
Davor sollte eindeutig gewarnt werden, denn es gibt in der Welt der PC-Schrauber nunmal leider mehr DAUs als man denkt.


----------



## Cuddleman (7. November 2011)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Wenn schon wieder so ein PC-Auto-Vergleich, dann wenigstens korrekt umsetzen.
> Das Auto müßte bei Vollgas also ausgehen!
> 
> Und das wäre tatsächlich eine sehr gefährliche Sache.
> ...


 
Wer macht den sowas, und wie lange?


----------



## Z3Rlot (8. November 2011)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage in der neuen Ausgabe PCGH wurden AM3 Mainbords getestet auf Bulldozer Lauffähigkeit mit dem Beta-Bios.Welche Platienen wurden da denn genau getestet?
Ich besitze das ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB 3.
Oder hat damit schon jemand erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2011)

Dafür gab's kein BIOS zum Testzeitpunkt iirc.


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2011)

Beim Lesen des Artikels über das Revodrive Hybrid sind mir die Transferraten jenseits der 900GB/s (lesen) bzw. 600GB/s (schreiben) ins Auge gefallen. Nicht, dass ich eine solche Geschwindigkeit nicht gut fände, aber entweder hat OCZ eine neuartige Marketing-Startegie  angewendet (drei Nullen mehr, passt schon ) oder es sollen MB/s sein. 

Ansonsten ist aber alles auf gewohnt hohem Niveau und sehr interessant.


----------



## Z3Rlot (8. November 2011)

okay dann muss ich das mal testen  danke trotzdem


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. November 2011)

@L.B.:
Nicht nur dir:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-12-2011-a-2.html#post3602038


----------



## Sauerland (13. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dafür gab's kein BIOS zum Testzeitpunkt iirc.


 
Hallo Marc,

bin ich im falschen Film, oder hab ich ein falsches Heft von euch bekommen. In meiner Ausgabe (PCGH 12/2011 DVD) befindet sich leider kein "Test" von kompatiblen AM3 Boards. Da ist lediglich eine Tabelle auf Seite 64 enthalten, indem diverse Biosversionen für entsprechende Boards aufgelistet sind, die wohl auch den Bulldozer unterstützen.


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Hatten wir einen Test für FX-Boards mit AM3 non-plus angekündigt? Im Laufe der Artikelerstellung zeigte sich, dass sich KEINES unsere AM3-Boards mit dem FX betreiben ließ


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Artikelerstellung zeigte sich, dass sich KEINES unsere AM3-Boards mit dem FX betreiben ließ


 
Trotz Bios Updates, mit denen Bulldozer angeblich auf AM3 laufen soll?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Klar, was sonst ... du stellst manchmal Fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Du hättest es aber auch gleich mit erwähnen können, dass es inklusive Bios Update ist. 

Stellst sich also für mich die Frage, war das mit den Bios Updates und Bulldozer bei AM3 nur Verarschung der Board Hersteller oder haben die echt daran geglaubt?
Habt ihr mal nachgefragt, bzw. eine Stellungnahme eines Herstellers bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Die Hersteller sagen ja, ansonsten gäbe es die BIOSe nicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Die Realität sieht aber anders aus und daher hätte mich jetzt interessiert, was die Hersteller zu dieser Pleite sagen.


----------



## Sauerland (14. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hatten wir einen Test für FX-Boards mit AM3 non-plus angekündigt? Im Laufe der Artikelerstellung zeigte sich, dass sich KEINES unsere AM3-Boards mit dem FX betreiben ließ


 
Eben drum, kam meine Frage bezogen auf "LOL"s Kommentar auch zustande. Denn er schrieb ja von "getestet".

Das hier lediglich überprüft wurde, ob alte AM3-Platinen mit einem Bios update für den Bulldozer fitt gemacht werden können, das entnahm ich der Tabelle.

Manches mal ist so manchen echt verwirrend.


Gruß


----------



## Arbaraith (16. November 2011)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem CPU-Kühler Test. Für mich geht leider niemals klar hervor, ob der jeweilige Kühler auf ein AMDsystem in Richtung Gehäuserückwand montiert werden kann. Zwar wird angegeben, ob der Kühler auf AMDsystemen gedreht montiert werden kann, aber leider nicht, was denn die Montagerichtung ist.

Kleines Beispiel:
MB: AMD Referenz, der Sockel mit dem Rechteckigen Retentionmodul liegt parallel zu Speicher und Gehäuserückwand.
nehmen wir zwei alte Kühler, den Scythe Katana 3 und den OCZ Vendetta.
Bei Beiden würde im Test stehen, das eine gedrehte Montage nicht möglich ist. Allerdings ist das irrelevant beim Katana 3, da er in Richtung Gehäuserückwand bläst. Beim OCZ bringt mir die info nur etwas, wenn angegeben wäre, das die AMDKlammer nur eine Ausrichtung zur Grafik oder zum Netzteil zuläßt.
Beim Shadow Rock Pro SR1 steht nirgends, dass er nur in Richtung Grafik oder Gehäuseoberseite montiert werden kann. Alles, was die Tabelle aussagt ist, dass er nicht gedreht montiert werden kann. Die wichtige Info für AMDsysteme ist aber die Montagerichtung, die vorgegeben ist, nicht ob ich den Kühler drehen kann.
Könnte man diese info nicht noch in die Tests einfließen lassen?
Danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2011)

Leider ist das Retention-Modul nicht bei jedem AMD-Mainboard gleich ausgerichtet, speziell bei kompakten (Mini-ITX-)Mainboards ist auch die um 90 Grad gedrehte Variante zu sehen, bei der die Haltnasen von oben gesehen links zum rückseitigen Anschlussfeld und rechts zu den RAM-Slots zeigen. Eine Pauschalaussage "Luftstromausrichtung zum Heck möglich" wäre daher nicht korrekt. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob eine Aussage wie "Luftstromausrichtung parallel zu Haltenasen" nicht evtl. für mehr Verwirrung sorgen könnte. Für die nächste Überarbeitung des Testsystems hatte ich den Punkt bereits auf dem Merkzettel, ich kann allerdings gerne beim nächsten Test schon versuchen, die Information in der Testtabelle unterzubringen. (Da kann etwas tricksen erforderlich sein - aktuell ist die Höhe so gewählt, dass zwei Tabellen untereinander auf eine Seite passen.)

Ein Montagesystem, das eine beliebige Ausrichtung des Kühlkörpers ermöglicht, ist auf jeden Fall besser - insbesondere auch deshalb, weil abhängig vom Kühlkonzept nicht immer die Ausrichtung zum Hecklüfter das Optimum darstellt.


----------



## Arbaraith (16. November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort und die Aussicht auf den nächsten Test.

Natürlich ist eine beliebige Ausrichtung des Kühlers zu bevorzugen.  Leider kommt das auf AMDsystemen ziemlich selten vor, was die Auswahl  kräftig einschränkt.
Gerade im Hinblick auf die beiden Kühlkonzepte vorne->hinten und  unten-> oben finde ich die dann einzig verbleibende Einbaurichtung  eines neuen Kühlers wichtig.
Z.B. wenn man ein klassisches MB mit den Nasen am Retentionmodul von  oben gesehen oben und unten hat sowie ein Gehäuse ohne Lüfterplatz an  der Oberseite und somit auf das konzept vorne->hinten zurückgreift.  In diesem Fall sind die meisten neuen Kühler nicht zu gebrauchen, egal  wie gut sie gefallen mögen. 
Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Test.


----------



## Henner (16. November 2011)

Danke für den Schraubendreher! Was vermutlich nicht jedem klar ist: Das ist kein ordinäres Werkzeug - die Kombination aus magnetischer Klinge im PH2-Format und drehbarem Griff ist etwas Besonderes und im Handel kaum aufzutreiben. Ich suchte jedenfalls lange Zeit vergeblich danach. Perfekt zum nerdigen Rumschrauben im PC!


----------



## Stallohne (19. November 2011)

Henner schrieb:


> Danke für den Schraubendreher! Was vermutlich nicht jedem klar ist: Das ist kein ordinäres Werkzeug - die Kombination aus magnetischer Klinge im PH2-Format und drehbarem Griff ist etwas Besonderes und im Handel kaum aufzutreiben. Ich suchte jedenfalls lange Zeit vergeblich danach. Perfekt zum nerdigen Rumschrauben im PC!


 

Und welche Schrauben im PC haben PH2-Format?

keine ...


----------



## usopia (20. November 2011)

Stallohne schrieb:


> Und welche Schrauben im PC haben PH2-Format?
> 
> keine ...


 Wie kein PH2-Format? Der Philips2-Schraubendreher paßt doch zu allen Lauferksbefestigungsschrauben, zu denen fürs Mainboard und zu denen für die Erweiterungskarten (Grafikkarten) und Netzteil auch. Eigentlich ist das die einzige Schraubendreher-Größe, die ich für'n PC benötige.


----------



## Gast_0002 (20. November 2011)

lol - sagt doch einfach Kreuzschraubenzieher. Die kann man auch ein mal über einen Permanent Mageneten ziehen, dann ist jeder Schrauber magetisch.


----------



## Snake7 (20. November 2011)

Ah cool.
Heute ist als der 2 November.


----------



## Stallohne (20. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Wie kein PH2-Format? Der Philips2-Schraubendreher paßt doch zu allen Lauferksbefestigungsschrauben, zu denen fürs Mainboard und zu denen für die Erweiterungskarten (Grafikkarten) und Netzteil auch. Eigentlich ist das die einzige Schraubendreher-Größe, die ich für'n PC benötige.



habs eben nochmal probiert. der schraubendreher ist zu groß.

mit ph1 passts perfekt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> lol - sagt doch einfach Kreuzschraubenzieher. Die kann man auch ein mal über einen Permanent Mageneten ziehen, dann ist jeder Schrauber magetisch.


 
Die meisten Kreuzschrauben, die der deutsche Handwerke so verwendet, sind Pozidrive (im Holzbau eindeutig vorherrschend, Metallbau machen die meisten halt nicht). So einen "Kreuzschraubenzieher" wirst du im PC-Bereich aber kaum einsetzen können und selbst bei PZ-Schrauben passt i.d.R. nur eine Größe vernünftig. Philips ist da deutlich flexibler und genau darum geht es. Ein PH2 mit schlanken Klingen (ich empfehle den ausm VW-Bordwerkzeug) kann (wenn sie nicht zu fest sitzen - aber das ist im PC-Bereich ja eben selten der Fall) PH1, PH2, PH3 und auch PZs drehen.

Magnetisch ist in der Tat aber einfach selbst zu erzielen und drehbar braucht man in der Größe imho nicht, wenn der Griff sonst angemessen geformt ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2011)

Ich hätte gern die Excel Tabelle der CPU Test, die bei der letzten DVD beim Bulldozer Video gezeigt wurd, auf der nächsten Heft DVD.
Die Übersicht wäre einfach toll


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Guck mal bei der CPU-Marktübersicht Online unten auf Seite 1+2.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. November 2011)

Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche Marktübersicht du meinst, wäre ein Link drin?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2011)

*Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (November 2011)*

Klickst du, Alldaa! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (21. November 2011)

Danke, dann war ich ja doch richtig. Ist aber glaube ich nicht ganz die Tabelle die ich gemeint habe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Du meinst die, wo alle Messergebnisse der CPUs drin aufgelistet sind? Das ist internes Arbeitsmaterial.


----------



## usopia (21. November 2011)

Stallohne schrieb:


> habs eben nochmal probiert. der schraubendreher ist zu groß.
> 
> mit ph1 passts perfekt


 hmm, weiß jetzt nicht welche Schrauben du verbaut hast aber in meinen PCs paßt der PCGH-Schraubendreher mit PH2 perfekt. Und zwar zu allen Schrauben, die ich oben schon mal genannt hatte.
Soweit ich weiß, ist es auch allgemein Standard, daß für'n PC PH2-Schraubenzieher verwendet werden oder lieg' ich da falsch?


----------



## Stallohne (21. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> hmm, weiß jetzt nicht welche Schrauben du verbaut hast aber in meinen PCs paßt der PCGH-Schraubendreher mit PH2 perfekt. Und zwar zu allen Schrauben, die ich oben schon mal genannt hatte.
> Soweit ich weiß, ist es auch allgemein Standard, daß für'n PC PH2-Schraubenzieher verwendet werden oder lieg' ich da falsch?


 
der schraubendreher passt niemals perfekt. der gnubbt über. wurden verschiedene schraubendreher verschickt? ich hab mir nun im baummarkt einen ph1 gekauft. der passt in alle schrauben, die ich habe, unzwar perfekt. 

ich hab standart gehäuseschrauben (die verwende ich eh nicht), laufwerks schrauben und diverse andere schrauben die mit dem lian li gehäuse geliefert wurden


----------



## GoldenMic (21. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du meinst die, wo alle Messergebnisse der CPUs drin aufgelistet sind? Das ist internes Arbeitsmaterial.


 
Genau die meinte ich. Dachte mir das schon, allerdings wollte ich zumindest mal nachgefragt haben, verständlich oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Ja, ist ok ... klar.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. November 2011)

Würden sich bestimmt auch einige andere User drüber freuen wenn die Werte aus den benches mal tabellarisch auf der nächsten Heft DVD zu finden wären


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. November 2011)

Ja, und etliche Copy-and-Paster im Web…


----------



## Pal_Calimero (30. November 2011)

Ich werde mich kurz fassen, da es so spät ist. Besonders hat mir gefallen "Garantiebedingungen im Vergleich". Hier war ich mir bisher nie sicher und auch zu faul um selber nachzuschlagen. Weitere Interessante Themen:

Kernskalierung
OCZ Hybrid-Drive
Viel RAM optimal nutzen 
Back-ups im Griff 
Legendäre Soundkarten 

Diese Artikel ausschließlich Garantie Bedingungen fand ich am interessantesten. Ich würde mir in Zukunft weitere so interessante Themen wünschen, damit meine ich nicht etwa neue Hardware vorzustellen und ggf. Tests durchzuführen sondern auch mal Techniken genauer erläutern. etc. Das Magazin c´t schaff ich leider aus Zeitgründen nicht. Ich schaff gerade so das PCGH-Magazin durchzulesen(mal in der Küche, zwischen meine ganzen Uni Skripten oder auch mal im Klo) Bei den Test CPU-Kühler haben mir einige wichtige Kandidaten gefällt wie Macho, Mugen 3 etc. vllt. habt ihr das Mal getestet und ich habs nur bloß übersprungen? In Moment such ich nach einem geeigneten Kühler und daher ist das Thema wieder Top-aktuell für mich


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, und etliche Copy-and-Paster im Web…


 
Muss ich mir wohl ne eigene Excel Tballe machen aus den Werten die ich zusammenkramen kann 

Achja...eine Sache ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, wobei das natürlich kein Vorwurf ist, da es sich ja um ne subjektive Meinung handelt.
Im "Die Redaktion" Teil auf Seite 140 ist mir bei "Das heißeste Produkt 2011" irgendwie durch den Kopf gegangen: "Findet denn keiner das Sandy Bridge ne gute CPU ist? Oder ist die nicht 2011 rausgekommen? Nochmal nachschauen"


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. November 2011)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Bei den Test CPU-Kühler haben mir einige wichtige Kandidaten gefällt wie Macho, Mugen 3 etc. vllt. habt ihr das Mal getestet und ich habs nur bloß übersprungen?


 Test des Scythe Mugen 3: 07/2011
Test des Thermalright HR-02 Macho: 09/2011 (siehe auch Vermerk im Einkaufsführer der 12/2011)


----------

